# Kickpanel construction.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If anyone is interested in making kick panels, I have a tutorial on my site with step by step pictures. It documents the kick panel build up in my 200sx. 

www.wes.nissanpower.com


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I came across your site a while bac--its very well done..


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

looks phhhaaattt too


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I just cut out 2 holes in them. I have 2 6.5" MB Quarts, 2 4" JBL Mid drivers and 2 1" tweeters.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

hows it sound?


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

They sound real good, what i also did was i order better 4" mid drivers and gave my old ones to a friend, he we are both very happy on how they sound.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*more info.*

Where are the tweets located? Are those 4's in any type of enclosure, like at least a foam baffle? If you haven't already you can pick up foam pods that are made for applications usch as that that will probably make those 4's sound a bit better.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

right here


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Now I see*

If you wanted to make the tweet slook more integrated it;s VERY easy to mold those tweeter cups into that panel. If you want more info. I can send you pictures of how I did nearly the same thing in a maxima with some Focal tweets.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'd like to see the pics, Wes.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

My friend put them in the door next to the door lock, now remember my door has carpet on it, his 95 sentra is all plastic errr something like that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Pods.*










Here is a pic. of the pod. I simply fiberglassed the provided cup to the factory panel. Normally I would use Vinyl or paint on a pod such as this, but the person I was doing the install for wanted to costs down. He chose some grey grill cloth that I think looks marginal, but he was happy with it. I would have liked to paint it with some texture spray and then color match it to the interior colors.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

where do u get the stuff to fiberglass? can ya pick it up at your local hardware store? what all would i need?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Yo Bickmade*

I was wondering if you had any trouble with the 4" speakers down there? How did you put the speakers there?

Nice Setup!


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

For the left panel it was a piece or cake. The right one is going to be fun. For the left panel i just cut a whole with the dremel and the right panel i did the same, but it is a little harder because of the way it is shaped. But use your imagination.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Bick--did you do that to your stock kicks? if so does it sit nearly flush and look stock with the magnet back there?

looks like you have a nice set up.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey man, dig the site, but do you think you can arrange it better? Can you make one picture under the other instead of 3 side by side, it would make things soooo much easier. 

Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Site*

I appreciate the feedback. I arranged the best I could given that it is a free site and the pages are templates.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

WES IM JEALOUS OF YOUR CAR !!!!!


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah Wes,

Your car is awesome, i love the color scheme...Wish i could get my combo which is exactly the same as yours GC and Agx's with b13 fronts not to sound and act like a mack truck though....Those kickpanels you have, i still have my eye on them, im going to have to breakdown one day and just buy them.....damn being broke!!


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

i noticed your kick panels and was wondering why didn't you try to mold the fiber glass on to the existing panel right there? thats what i did and it doesn't take up as much foot room.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Talking to me?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Kicks.*

Do you mean mold it to the existing kick? With my setup I wanted the largest enclosure I could get without making the car unlivable in terms of foot room. The Dyn. 7's really rocked in them too. I had several people ask me what kind of subs I had and the only thing playing was the kicks. And also the DYnaudio basket structure is huge, there is NO WAY I could have molded them to the existing kick panel and have them be less intrusive than they are now. If you look at the pictures you will notice the OEM kick is gone completely, the driver side dead pedal was removed as well to make more room.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wes,
Why not for only a few bucks a month (like less than $10) get your own site (well part of a service, not your own domain). Then you can host photos, have your own e-mail, full control, blah blah...
I only mention this because you actively (I think) manage your site.

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Or hell, just post the stuff on my site. Let me know whatcha think, Wes.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Wes I can give you access to my site via a web community php script, i can give you banner free hosting for free if youd like


----------

